# General > Gardening >  Buy to Die

## gardeninginagale

Forgive me for teaching Granny to suck eggs. I know that most who hang out here, or dip in and out from time to time, are plant-savvy. 

But for inexperienced gardeners, I would like to offer some advice. I do have previous. I have contributed to a number of gardening magazines in my time, but I am only a household name in my own household.

If you are thinking of buying a shrub or any other plant in a pot, do not hesitate to turn it upside down and knock it out of the pot. Check to see the root structure. It should hold together, no compost falling off, white roots all around.  If compost falls off, it has been offered for sale before it is ready. Don't trust seller.

If shrub has some embryo weeds on surface of pot, not bad. Shrub has been in pot long enough to establish root system. Trust seller. Don't disrespect weeds. Could be a good sign.

The most important thing is what is happening below ground. The roots are far more important than the top growth.

Sad but true - most buyers will look at shiny leaves and flowers. That's why Homebase make more profit then your local garden centre. But Homebase buy in bulk from polytunnels in Holland. How do you think these plants will survive in Caithness?


Buy to Die.

----------


## Scunner

Plants from Homebase DO survive, but as with all living things, plants need care and attention no matter where they are purchased.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Aye, you are right. And I didn't mean to disrespect Homebase. I totally agree with you - it is all about how you look after them. But perhaps more importantly, choosing the right plants for your situation. I shouldn't have used Homebase by name, and I hold my hand up in apology. My point is simply this. If it is propagated and raised in the county, it will grow in the county. There are many small and part-time growers raising plants here. You'll find most of them here https://www.facebook.com/groups/102081916595239/

----------


## pig whisperer

My husband went up to the counter at the store we wont name & told them the Plant watering Police were on there way as they had been told that the plants were dying, the store does have a lot of abused plants sadly,  I also grow plants to make a small income, grown from seed here in Caithness I work on the principle that if it can cope with me growing it & a winter in the open then it will survive almost anywhere

----------


## Scunner

Probably change the 'wll' to 'should' survive.

----------


## gardeninginagale

I agree with both of you!  Scunner, ye're right. There are no guarantees. We are dealing with nature, over which thankfully we have no control. So "should" is the right word. But as a part-time grower, I agree with pigwhisperer. If it is grown and raised in Caithness, it is more likely to survive in Caithness. I'm not sitting on the fence, I'm coming down on both sides of it!

----------


## pig whisperer

Ok  you are right, it should be should not will, apologies

----------

